# Are the Can-Lite filters as good as the Phresh?



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2014)

My local supplier only carries the Can-Lite carbon filters. I have heard nothing but good about the Phresh and nothing at all about the Can-Lite brand.

Any input on this?

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 29, 2014)

I have been doing some searching on this and it's the same ol' same ol'. After drifting through the love/hate posts it seems they are both pretty much the same. The Can are rated at a slightly higher CFM for the comparable size filter but, overall, it looks like a tie.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2014)

The Can filters are awesome for filtering but I am not sure about the "lite" filters. I started using the Phresh filters because they were a little cheaper and already had the flanges mounted on them where the Cans didn't. Plus the Phresh were cheaper when I bought mine, and they worked great. My thinking is iff I need more cfm then I get a larger Phresh filter so that I know that I am getting the maximum "scrubbing" of the air.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 30, 2014)

I plan on the 6" x 24" that should be OK for a 4x6 room. I think it's the biggest I can get for a 6" setup unless I want to use reducers. 

The Can-Lite is supposed to be Can's answer to the Phresh. It's is smaller than the original Can's and they have the flange built in like the Phresh. Since it's all the local store carries, I'll probably go with the Can Lite.

I'll let you know how it works.

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman (May 2, 2014)

Can I hang these Can-Lite and Phresh filters horizontally?

Hopefully, they don't have to be vertical. I already have it all hung. LOL I just wrapped 2 chains around it and hung the chains from hooks in the ceiling.


----------

